Ask HN: Would YC accept a consulting business? - googlycooly
======
gshdg
Unlikely. They’re only interested in businesses that use software to scale
with enormous margins. Consulting scales with salaries. Software scales nearly
infinitely.

~~~
googlycooly
But I have seen a few.

For example -

AnnieCannons - They seem to be a pure software consultancy, but aimed at
transforming survivors of human trafficking into software developers.

Any thoughts on this?

